# {HELP} The TDA7851 MOSFET is Good?



## Diogo Silva (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello everybody, I was thinking update the radio of my car, is a Toyota Avensis T25, year 2004. The radio I was thinking buy because is suitable for the car (image bellow). It brings TDA7851 MOSFET and for Antena controller is NXP6686 (I think the Manufacturer is (Chinese) Philps).
The Sound of radio is good or bad? The output sound is horrible with TDA?
I'm strict with Audio, so, I don't know what I will buy.
Help
Thanks a lot.
More information about the Radio here.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 19, 2019)

http://www.datasheetcafe.com/tda7851-datasheet-mosfet-amplifier-st/

https://www.st.com/en/automotive-infotainment-and-telematics/tda7851l.html


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 19, 2019)

Can't really tell you how it sounds without hearing it. And trying to judge how it's going to sound based on the power MOSFET it uses is futile. There's more to the circuit than that. Could have the best MOSFET in the world. But couple that with a bunch of crappy components in the circuit...and it might end up sounding like shit.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Apr 22, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Can't really tell you how it sounds without hearing it. And trying to judge how it's going to sound based on the power MOSFET it uses is futile. There's more to the circuit than that. Could have the best MOSFET in the world. But couple that with a bunch of crappy components in the circuit...and it might end up sounding like shit.


Ok, I got it.
Thank you very Much.


----------

